# What happened to the Tug priceline link ?



## easyrider (Dec 16, 2021)

I don't see it. Did it go away ?

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 16, 2021)

its no longer in my signature, but still a sticky in the travel forum









						TUG joins priceline.com affiliate program!
					

So we were recently accepted into the priceline.com affiliate program meaning we can now put priceline links to air/rental car promos and discounts on TUG pages!  We know tons of TUG members and visitors to the forums use many websites to compare airline tickets,  rental cars as well as Cruise...




					tugbbs.com


----------

